# Pets4homes



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just been having my regular look through pets4homes web site some lovely reds boys but £1000 is a lot of money? but I must not get one? well not for a few year any way??

What I did find sad was there were a number of cockapoos 6 months old up wards that were being sold as work/family commitment have changed??

Now I know things do change? but when thinking about getting a puppy there is soooo much to think about as that baby should be with us for life as a member of our family.  It is sad to think that some people get a poo puppy and then because they have not resurched information about them realise the work and commitment involved in looking after them. They then seem to get rid of them because they are unable to manage. The poor babies then have to start again in a new home which must be hard for them? I look at George and Harry and it would have to be something big to get me to ever part with them. Sorry for the rant but it was so sad looking at those teenage poos having to be rehomed throught no fault of there own xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a pet peeve of mine too. To adopt a dog at the SPCA here you have to answer a questionaire about when you would consider rehoming the dog. The only acceptable answer is for aggression, otherwise no go.

I often wish there was a law which required all prospective dog owners to pass a class on dog ownership. They could be educated about choosing a breed, breeder, training, socialization and the time commitment involved etc...Then anyone with a litter of puppies could demand to see the "certificate" of the prospective owner. 

Ideally I'd carry it on further and keep a registry of people who had failed their responsibility before. They would have to take extra remedial classes to adopt a dog (never a puppy).  I know it is far too draconian for some.

I know circumstances change, people die, get transferred, have babies and so forth. But DON"T get a dog unless you have a back up plan for when things go south. A gaurdian angel in the waiting for each and every dog. 

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Fairlie I'm glad it's not just me that feels that way!! I have known couples get a puppy when they first move in together and then a couple of years down the line a baby comes along, the dog gets rehomed sometime even before the baby come home so wrong. I think your idea about classes on dog ownership would be great would make people think?? xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine too. To adopt a dog at the SPCA here you have to answer a questionaire about when you would consider rehoming the dog. The only acceptable answer is for aggression, otherwise no go.
> 
> I often wish there was a law which required all prospective dog owners to pass a class on dog ownership. They could be educated about choosing a breed, breeder, training, socialization and the time commitment involved etc...Then anyone with a litter of puppies could demand to see the "certificate" of the prospective owner.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better! Some people are so stupid when it comes to getting a dog. Some buy them on the spur of the moment cause they are cute and then after they have the dog they realize that it's a lot of work and then decide to give them up. It's so sad cause all the dog wants is to please and be loved. Christmas time is the worse because a puppy makes a great gift and is really cute but then after the holidays are over the puppy isn't so cute and ends up in a shelter 

I see lots of cockapoo's on kijiji that are 6 months and up and people want to rehome them because they don't have the time to take care of them etc...It makes me sad!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

It upsets me that they feel they need to get some money back - instead of re-homing the poor dogs properly, they try to make a few quid out of them before they pack them off, to probably another unsuitable home.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder sometimes if they are genuine owners or breeders who haven't sold the pups originally or have planned to keep them for breeding but then changed their minds


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

That's probably more like it - just sad whoever they are!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I wonder sometimes if they are genuine owners or breeders who haven't sold the pups originally or have planned to keep them for breeding but then changed their minds


they should just be honest then really, was going to add that Anthony had a couple of cute older american poo's available on his website, had written that he was going to keep them but there had been a change of plan - thought i'd just have another peep and now under available puppies it says nothing available, so they went pretty quick (were gorgeous too).
I also think it should be owners not dogs who are licenced and that you have to apply for a breeding licence even if you only have one litter. I think in switzerland they have a programme where you have to go on a training course before having a dog, that with the owners licence could go somewhere towards stopping a lot of the unwanted dogs - apparently staffi's are so easy to come by and cheap that kids swap them for video games and other stuff, so sad.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I was glad that my first dog was older (pretty close to fully grown) when I got her. She was between 9months to a year according to the vet when I got her from the pound. I learned a lot about being a dog owner, the commitment required, and how she was my family before I ventured on to puppies. In some ways it gives me an idea of what's to come as well as what are things I want to watch out for and tag ape in terms of behavior. Now two (silly me) and I'm glad now but for a bit I was really worried early in but had a plan should it not work out. I loved their pictures. I fell I love the moment I saw them in their crate at the airport and my heart completely melted as I held them in my arms. No matter what happens, I can't imagine not wanting the best for my babies and selling to strangers would worry me as I wouldn't know how they were being taken care of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That's exactly it, they are our babies! Members of the family and I can never understand how people find it so easy to part with them. But then I suppose some people don't do the research and just aren't cut out to be dog owners, makes me very cross!! 😡 x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes I know exactly what you mean. I rescued a toy size female Cockapoo off of craigslist this Labor day. I had been searching for a year for just the right dog/puppy I wanted. I did all my research on the breeds that I saw when I saw one that I thought was the cutest little thing but then had to find it to be compatible to my husband and I's life style. Anyways, I found her, she was a year old Sept 1, 2013 she was bought from breeder and after the owner realized when she was going back to school and working party time and had a little girl starting Kindergarten she decided she was too much for her. Poor little girl that had her for a year. We are very Blessed to have Bella in our family now and I will never give her up as long as I live. She is the most precious thing and is bringing so much joy and happiness to our lives on a daily basis.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

*Our Bella*

Here is a photo of our Bella Girl we bought off of Craigslist. Paid $250.00 cash


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sometimes people's circumstances do change. People need to go back to work who didn't intend to or they might need to increase their hours. Rehoming is kinder than leaving a dog home alone every day or shut in a crate for hours.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Also people get ill and can't care for the dog, and unlike children in these circumstances other family members aren't always willing to take over the care


----------

